# KG's journey back



## karategirl (Nov 25, 2002)

I am not new to iron mag. In 2000 I hung out here alot when I was getting ready for some comps( See Journal of a Warrior Women).
 Well in the time since I have had  major growth for my business. I am a personal trainer, nutrition consultant at 2 gyms and I am working for a psychiatrist doing health risk analysis programs for his clients who are primarily people with eating disorders. It has also been a year of devastating personal set backs. So, long story short,  there has been inconsistancy with nutrition and workouts.     *But I'm ready to go now! * 

*Sunday, November 24* 

*Meal #1*

1 egg
4 whites
1 oz. pep jack cheese
green pep & onion
*above cooked as omlette in olive oil l
3/4 c. frozen blueberries
1 big ass mug green tea


*Meal #2* 

4 oz. Chicken( cooked)
1 Tbsp flax oil
1/4 cup salsa
romain lettuce

*Meal #3*

1 egg
4 egg whites
1 oz. pep jack
mushrooms
1/2 c oats( cooked)

*Meal#4*

4 oz. chicken
1 cup raw broccli

easily drank 8 quarts of water over the day( not sure how many liters that is .......but I got up to pee about 5 times in the night!!!

I know that I need to start earlier and get at least one more meal into me. I've been reading the DPw8 stuff in the nutrition section. It is new to me though and am very anxious to learn it. My confusion lies in which meals to take in fat and how much, which meals to take in fruit , which meals to take in my complex carbs. I am trying to get fiber at every meal. Any adjustments would be greatly appreciated  ( DP &w8, you guys out there?).

 Okay, the kids are up. I'll be back to post more info a little later


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

I only have a second right now...hopefully DP will pop in....

8 quarts of water is unecessary at this point....do 6 and take a multi mineral at night.

Fat goes w/ every meal...10-15 g total...last meal is very important for this as it has to take you to morning.

Definitely not enough calories....you must have at least one more meal in there!

General rule of thumb....25-30 g of carbs per meal

More later


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

KG....need your stats and goals to help you best.......HT, BW, BF, Somatotype, Genetics (parents and GP's composition and body type), Training etc 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi you two,
                  My goals.Well I would like to compete again. But in the mean time I would like to pick up some lean mass. I know I've put some serious bf( from 8% to some where aroung 20%, I'm guessing) by advise of my trainer. Said I was too lean to build lean mass, that I'd have to get upward toward 26% for muscle growth...This is all new to me but, I'm starting to question his methods or his knowledge in this area. Anyway, I would like to get back to my ripped self again but benefit (somehow  )from this FAT gain   
 bw,bf?......This could scare the shit out of you people. I don't own a scale but I will weigh myself at the gym tonight. I'll also bring my calipers home and have my hubby clip me. I'll post tomorrow.
Ht :5'3.75.
Somatotype: I'm not really sure where I fall. I guess I need more of an explaination or a link if it exisits.

Training. I have instructed kickboxing for the last 4 years and also studied karate. I have been strength training for about 3 maybe 4 years. The last year very inconsistant with my strength workouts. I've been  teaching 3 kb classes / week and lifting 3 times/ week since then end of September. My strength workouts have varied every time I'm in the gym. Not to mention I need an off duty teeshirt or something because no one has the common descentsy(sp?) to leave me alone to train. sorry . I will be training and teaching kb tonight and I'm not sure how to account for the class expenditure.
the rest of my meals will look like this:

Meal #2

Tin of tuna w/ 2tsp of olive oil
1/2 cup oats w/ stevia and cinnamon
multivitamin and cayene capsule

Meal #3

4 oz. Chicken (cooked)
Romain lettuce
1 med. tomato
1 TbspFlax oil and 2Tbsp Apple Cider vinegar for dressing

Meal#4

4 oz. 90% lean ground beef
1/2 cup sweet potato

Meal #5

4 oz. chicken
1 cup raw broccli
1 Tbsp Newmans' Balsamic Vinegrette

 and of coarse shit loads of water!

Sorry so lengthy, Thank you DP and w8


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

> I know I've put some serious bf( from 8% to some where aroung 20%, I'm guessing) by advise of my trainer. Said I was too lean to build lean mass, that I'd have to get upward toward 26% for muscle growth..



That is the biggest bunch of bullshit I think I've EVER heard!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That is the biggest bunch of bullshit I think I've EVER heard!!!!



I've heard BIGGER! 


KG, somatotype refers to ecto, meso, endomorphic bodies........search google?

Morning w8 is more desirable, must of us look better in the morning.  (but be consistant, same time, same hydration each time)

So if I am hearing correctly....your goals are to lean and harden, maximizing your LBM?

BW and or pics would help.  For right now, your meals actually look pretty good, just depends where you've been and where you are going? 

Initial impression is to increase your resistance training to 4-5 days per week.

DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi Karategirl!!!  Nice to see you back here!    Glad to hear all is going well with you.


----------



## karategirl (Nov 26, 2002)

Alright this is what I found out
bw 143
bf 20.3%
 I wish  I didn't know that

Dp, you hit my goals right on the head. Still not sure on somato. I think I am a meso. I don't have any photos of me now only some from my comp days. Will this help? I will try to mail them to you. I'm no good with the computer. I will up my strength workouts to 4-5 days per week. and thanks

w8, reading here I can see I was misinformed. That is why I'm looking to you and Dp for help.

IAB, 
Hey Guy, Hope all is well with you too. Congrats on the Mod status. This board has really grown. Hoping the accountability of journaling daily is going to help me get back to were I like to be.

 I'll post meals later.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

> That is why I'm looking to you and Dp for help.



No problem...we're glad to help


----------



## karategirl (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey w8, I just tried to find Dp's e-mail and I gut nothin'. Do you mind if I e-mail them to you. Maybe we can settle this somatotype thingy. I think you posted them for me over at m.m a long time ago


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll send you a pm


----------



## Preacher (Nov 26, 2002)

> I think I need an off-duty teeshirt ..


Like this ? (hope the link works):

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/frustrations/5a00/


----------



## karategirl (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi Preacher, Thanks!  Yes, That's the  shit, I mean shirt . Except it's way to polite. LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

OMG...I think every PT should have one of them


----------



## karategirl (Nov 26, 2002)

I think there would still be some dumb shits who would need to ask a question.
w8, I sent you those pictures, hoping I didn't frig it up. I am a


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

they're zipped so I haven't opened them yet. but I got the email


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Sounds like a "Hardening Cut" coming on for the Holidays! 

How many sites on the skinfolds and may we have those numbers please? 


DP


----------



## Preacher (Nov 26, 2002)

> Except it's way to polite


lol .. have you read the back side ?

"If you can read this, I'm busy, so Bug Off!"


----------



## karategirl (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey Dp,  I'm anxious for you to see the pictures. We did a 4 site and yes you can have the fuking depressing numbers
bi 6.1
tri 5.5
subscap 9.6
illiac crest 10.4 
20.3%  
What's a "Harding Cut"? Just call me grasshopper, I will do what ever it takes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Have to go now....more later! 

See if you if you can get a thigh, ab, chest and axilla fold?

http://weightrainer.virtualave.net/bodycalc.html

DP


----------



## karategirl (Nov 26, 2002)

okay , I got it done
thigh 29.1 ouch 
ab 11.7
pec  20.8 ouch
axilla 11.5 
20.7%  by that calculator. 
I hate this, can you imagine 26%....total depression


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Don't be depressed......your 5 week goal ......16% BF or less!  We will get you there!    

More to explain later!


DP


----------



## karategirl (Nov 26, 2002)

That's a great start Dp, thanks. 

Meals for today so far:

Meal #1

coffee
2Tbsp heavy cream
1egg
5 whites
1/2 cup unsweetened blueberries

Meal #2

4oz. chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
romain salad
1Tbsp flax, 2Tbsp acv,raw garlic, italian seasoning

Meal #3

same as 2 but had raw cauliflower instead of salad
drank 2 tsp flax 

gotta work/ workout tonight,  so I'll post the rest in the a.m.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

KG...I got your pics but I can't post 'em yet...we're having technical difficulties


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

K...number 1


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

#2


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

#3


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

#4


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Nice Pics  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

Hardening Diet:

One that allows you to change your body composition and lose fat so you can  add muscle at the same as you're dropping fat  but only if you listen to DP & w8 (  )and you must increase your water to 5-6 litres and eat nothing that has sugar in it so there! 

LMFAO...K fix it DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

K...I'll fix it 



> The purpose of this diet is to harden up your physique by reducing bodyfat while maintaining and adding lean muscle tissue.



thanks DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hardening Diet:
> 
> One that allows you to change your body composition and lose fat so you can  add muscle at the same as you're dropping fat  but only if you listen to DP & w8 (  )and you must increase your water to 5-6 litres and eat nothing that has sugar in it so there!
> ...



Fukking Hyterical 


Now give her the Women's Link Please?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

K 

Female cutting plans 

bulking w/ slow burners


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi KG,  Hell yeah it's been wayyyyy too long.  Good to see your back/still at it.

I agree with DP and w8 on certain people's theories of gaining mass and bodyfat levels.  That is unheard of these days.  I don't ever wanna go past 10%.  12-15% if I'm being super bad post comp.

Have fun for the next 5 weeks!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 27, 2002)

Good Morning you two,   Thank you both for everything.
I have read most of the threads posted under "Best Nutrition Threads". But I have fine tuning questions. Such as, should I cut fruit and dairy all together? How many grams of carbs at night? Do I count veggies in my carb count? I'm roughly getting 25g P, 10-15g F, and 15g C per meal...which I seem to be getting 5 consistantly. 
The children have arrived on the scene.I'll be back a little later to post meals from yesterday and today.

 Oh yes on my hardening diet do I get any   "treat" meals or is it "nose to the grind" for 5 weeks? Maybe even just 2 treats with in the 5 weeks (1 for  Thanksgiving and 1 for Christmas)

Thanks KG


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> Such as, should I cut fruit and dairy all together?



Search for "shopping list" w/ either of our names....it'll list everything you can and shouldn't eat. Dairy, other than cream, is out....fruits are limited to low glycemic

Don't count your green veggies (only starch) or fibre in your carb counts.

You need to up that protein to at least 30G per meal.

Carbs at night depend on how many carbs you're getting through out the day 

Two days off...thanksgiving and christmas


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

I Concur!  GMTA! 

Hold the carbs at bedtime....up the fat a tiny but in that last meal!

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

KG~Just wanted to say you look awesome!
What show was that?
what BF were you in those pics? I doubt you look fat now, I am going through a post comp fat gain(all my fault~shutup DP ) now, but I am getting back on track...finally

Good Luck~ Listen to DP/W8, they know what they are doin


----------



## karategirl (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the go ahead on the "treats". I'm really not ready to take one tomorrow but I want to have the cushion just incase my Mother tries to force feed me some pumpkin pie....she's like that ya know! 

* Hi CLP   , I didn't see you earlier. We must of been posting at the same time. Your right it has been waaay to long. After this much needed break I'm ready to do this with a little help of coarse from  Dp and w8!

Hi Leslie2196  ,
 Thanks for the feed back. That show was the Main Super Natural in 2000, I took 2nd. I was at 8% bf. I don't look fat now but I feel terrible. My husband is bummed out that I'm cutting because I actually have real women boobs!( The boobs you see in the comp pics are only an illusion) * remember the peach jello boobs w8) Good Luck to you ALL in your bulk.  I'll be watching to see how you guys do.*


----------



## karategirl (Nov 27, 2002)

i didn't mean to do that all bold like that


----------



## karategirl (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Shit! Meals

Yesterday

Meal #4

4 oz. ground beef
1/2 cup sweet potato
1 cup broccli

Meal #5

1 egg
4 whites
1 oz. pepper jack
1 cup cauliflower

Today 

Meal#1

1 egg
5 whites
 1 oz. pepper jack.....did this before reading guidelines from w8 and Dp
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup blue berries

Meal #2

1.5 oz. ground beef ( I know it's not enough)
1 cup cauliflower
1 small grapefruit

Meal #3

2 eggs
4 whites
1 cup broccli
1/2 cup sweet potato

Meal #4 don't friggin' know. Gotta run to the store


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

K!  Your meals look good except the one you know about!  Make sure that  Fat grams are up there, about 10-15 G per meal...don't be afraid of butter, oil based dressings (Newman's Rules), safflower mayo.......just watchout for nut butters.......(ask w8)  




DP


p.s  Please check your Pm's in a minute


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome.......


back!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> The boobs you see in the comp pics are only an illusion) * *remember the peach jello boobs w8)*


*

lmfao...I thought of those when i was doing your pics...was gonna ask if you could send them to me ....j/k *


----------



## karategirl (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi, I'm back at it. I didn't fall off the cutting wagon. I probably won't be posting much on the weekends. Turkey day update;  Mom made me eat the damb pie.  Other than that it was an uneventful treat..... Turkey, sweet potato and veggies. The rest of the weekend was good and clean.

Going over to check out how the bulkers are making it.I'll post meals later.


----------



## karategirl (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh yeah????
W8 and  Dp how much cardio can/should I be doing? Should I do more than one session a day? Should it ideallistically be on an empty stomach first thing in the morning, last thing at night, or both? Just not sure how this will work with the high p and f low c hardening cut. and btw I am liking the way things are looking Thanks you two.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

You're already doing 3 kickboxing classes a week right? I'd say if you're doing anything else, it'd be a 20 minute HIIT session.

Do a search for "closet cardio"


----------



## karategirl (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks w8, Great  info in that thread. I'm glad I checked it out with you. I did some jump roping in this fashion all last winter. I like the quick workout.

Meals fo today

Meal#1

1egg
5 whites
1 c. broccli
1 oz. cheddar
1/2 c blue berries

Meal #2

1 tin tuna
1 Tbsp + 1 tsp safflower mayo
1 grapefruit

Meal#3

5 oz. ground beef
1/4 c. salsa
1 c cauliflower

Meal #4

3 oz. Chicken (cooked)
1 c. broccli
1 tbsp. butter
1/3 c. brown rice

Kickboxing Class

Meal #5

3 oz. chicken
flax dressing
 2 c. romain lettuce
1 med. tomato

I'm still not  feeling confident in my meal choices. Going to fit day to see how this all falls and %'s. 
** Dp and w8, if you see things that need to be tweaked, well, tweak away...I'd be grateful  Kg * *


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Fitday will not have the proper counts for ground beef..assuming you are using extra lean...leslie posted the proper stats for 4 oz cooked somewhere...if you can't find it in a search I'll post it later for you. So meal three ...you could probably get away w/ an egg added in the for more protein/fat.

And go for 4 oz of cooked chicken per meal, instead of 3 

Everything else looks good.


----------



## karategirl (Dec 2, 2002)

Thank You   I'll make the changes.


----------



## karategirl (Dec 3, 2002)

Lastnight my wt. was 140 and the 7 point b.f. was at 19.4%. My favorite part is that my LBM is Up to 113.4lbs.  from 112.7lbs. Posting meals later....off to see how the bulkers are doing this morning.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

Let's only do skinfolds once every 3-4 weeks.......you KNOW that you are moving in the right direction.  Keep posting meals and we will "tweak" your program before long,  Post BW every few days...as that helps us (we actually want small if any changes there).  

DP


----------



## karategirl (Dec 4, 2002)

I'll try not to do skin folds Dp but I'm a little neurotic about my weight/ body fat and like to check it once a week to keep me motivated (especially when I'm doing something new).   
Meal #1

1 egg
6 whites
1 oz. chedda ( it has an evil hold on me) 
1 c. broccli
1 grapefruit

Meal #2

4 oz. chicken
1 c. broccli 
1/3 c. brown rice
1 Tbsp + 1 tsp butta

Meal #3

same as 2

Meal#4

same as 2&3 but outta broc used 1 c. mushrooms

 6 p.m. k.b class. Maybe it was my imagination but I was feeling full of energy lastnight. Maybe the complex carbs from meals 2,3,&4?????

Meal#5

6 oz. of haddock 
1 med. tomato
3 Tbsp Newman's
had planned to do some romain lettuce too but, I was exhausted and decided to hit the sheets.

Lots and lots of water.

Meals thus far today: Black Coffee

will post later


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Looks good KG


----------



## karategirl (Dec 5, 2002)

GM, Crazy day yesterday. Only got in 4 meals. Today will be better.

12-4

Meal #1

1 egg 
5 whites
1 oz. chedder cheese
1 cup mushrooms  
1 grapefruit
black coffee

Meal#2

4 oz. chicken
1/4 c salsa
1 cup cauliflower
1/2 cup blueberries
3 tbsp heavy cream

Meal#3

4 oz. chicken
2 cups romain lettuce
3 tbsp Newmans
1 grapefruit 
* maybe one to many fruits today. Nothing prepared for a complex carb and I was in a rush.

Meal#4

6 oz. shrimp
1.5 cups broccli
fresh garlic
sauteed in olive oil 

Drinking my cup of sunshine right now. Kb class and training appts. this a.m. Hoping to make it back this afternoon to post meals.

 ****W8 and Dp, What about supplements for me? I've never used anything except a thermogenic when getting ready for comp. I am clueless when it comps. to supps. Thanks Kg


----------



## karategirl (Dec 6, 2002)

Okay, The schedule is getting weird around here but, I'm still getting meals in. yesterday looked as follows.....

Meal #1 
1 egg
5 egg Whites
1 oz. chedder
1 cup broccli
1/2 cup oatmeal
kb class

Meal #2

4 oz. chicken
1 cup cauliflower
1/2 cup blue berries
3 Tbsp. cream

Meal #3

tin o tuna
1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp. safflower oil mayo
1 cup broccli
1/2 grapefruit.....to full to eat the rest

Meal #4

4 oz. chicken
1/4 cup salsa
2 cups romain letteuce
1 Tbsp. flax

Meal #5

4 oz. chicken
2 cups romain
3 Tbsp. Newmans

My wt. was at 142 yesterday   I feel like I'm looking better but bummed that my weight is up. Working and working out this morning. Legs and shoulders today + a HIIT session.

I'll post meals  for today when I can. Going over to check the bulkers.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 6, 2002)

> I feel like I'm looking better but bummed that my weight is up.



Stop weighing yourself then.

DP does the supps, can't help you there.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

Meant to get to this.......

And listen to w8 about the scale....it's about composition, not weight 

Just a good Multi-Vit in the morning...and if your water is UP....an Iron free Multi-Min  in the evening.  Extra "Antioxidants" are optional post training...."C" is always good.  For fat Loss...search CLA and my user......totally optional. 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Dec 8, 2002)

I totally know it's about comp. and not weight. I'm better today. Dp, Can you suggest a good brand of multi vits and mins. Thanks

Meals for Sat. were non existant. I didn't have time to cook or pack and I didn't want to eat bars. We left the house early for Mini karategirl's basketball game running strictly on black coffee. Then Hubby and I dress up as Santa and Mrs. for our local church every year. Food available was pizza, hotdogs, lobster rolls, italian sandwiches and of coarse all sorts of baked garbage so, I didn't eat. I wasn't sure if it was worse to not eat or to eat shit. 

Anyway, today will be far better.
 bi's and tri's today.
 Post meals later.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

You should have had a bar....or the cheese off the pizza


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> I totally know it's about comp. and not weight. I'm better today. Dp, Can you suggest a good brand of multi vits and mins. Thanks
> 
> Meals for Sat. were non existant. I didn't have time to cook or pack and I didn't want to eat bars. We left the house early for Mini karategirl's basketball game running strictly on black coffee. Then Hubby and I dress up as Santa and Mrs. for our local church every year. Food available was pizza, hotdogs, lobster rolls, italian sandwiches and of coarse all sorts of baked garbage so, I didn't eat. I wasn't sure if it was worse to not eat or to eat shit.
> ...



Nature's Plus  Source of Life
  "              "   Multi-Mins w/o Iron


DP


----------



## karategirl (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks Guys! 

Meals for Sun.

Meal #1

1 egg
5 whites
1 oz. chedder
1 cup broc.
1/2 cup frozen blueberries

Meal #2

4 oz. turkey
2 cups romain lettuce
3 tbsp. Newmans
1/2 cup frozen blue berries

Meal #3

4 oz. turkey
1 cup mixed broc. and cauli.
3 tbsp Newman's
1/2 cup sweet potato

Meal #4

tin tuna
1 tbsp + 1 tsp safflower oil mayo
raw cauliflower


Late start on Sunday. I know I need another meal. The workout was great. I felt really strong. 

Mon. Dec. 9

Meal#1, 6 a.m.

started to make my usual breakfast and realized someone has eaten all the chedder cheese  so I had a1/2 piece of sausage instead (90 cals., 8.5 g fat, 3.5 g pro, 0 carbs) of the cheese.  I know the sausage wasn't the best choice but it didn't make my numbers look to bad. Protein was approx. 24.5 g, fat was approx. 13.5g, carbs came from 1 cup cauliflower ( no fruit for me this morning). 

Meal #2, 9 a.m.

4 oz. Turkey
1 cup broc.
1 Tbsp. + 1tsp. safflower oil mayo (som)
1/2 cup blue berries

Meal #3, 12 p.m.

tin o tuna
1 Tbsp + 1 tsp. som
1 cup cauli.& broc. mix

Meal #4, 3 p.m.

4 oz. turkey
1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp. som
1 cup broc. and cauli.
1/2 cup sweet potato
* Off to work. Kb class and clients through the evening

Meal #5, 6 p.m.

4 oz. turkey
2 cups romain
3 Tbsp. Newman's

Possibly a meal # 6 at 9 p.m. after the gym closes. we'll see if it all times up as planned and how friggin' exhausted I am. Off to check the bulk thread


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Don't eat sausage....you should have had another egg yolk


----------



## karategirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Staying off the scale  but it is driving me nuts. Still seeing changes. Yah! Feeling very strong during workouts 

Tuesday Dec. 10

Meal #1

1 egg
5 whites
1 oz. chedder
1 cup broccli
1/2 grapefruit

Meal #2

4 oz. chicken
1 cup broccli
1/3 cup brown rice
1 Tbsp + 1 tsp butter

Meal #3

same as 2

Meal # 4

4 oz. chicken
2 cups romain
3 Tbsp Newmans
1/2 cup blue berries

Meal #5

4 oz. chicken
1 Tbsp + 1 tsp safflower mayo
1 cup caulifflower

Meal #6

same as 5

Wens. Dec 11

Meal #1

same as yesterday with the exception of mushrooms instead of broc.

I'll post the rest of the day later.


----------



## karategirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Well I survived. Yesterday was a snow day here and I thought my darling angels were going to push me over the freakin edge. I was looking for a lost beer in the back of the fridge by 9 a.m. It passed. 

Meals

I won't bore you with the details. 
It has been right on.  I pretty much stick to the same things everyday. It's like a safety net I guess.

 Had a good workout this a.m. (back and chest) and did 25 min. HIIT on the eliptical. Clients asking what I'm doing, commenting about how I'm looking. Asking how much I've lost.


----------



## karategirl (Dec 22, 2002)

Things have been on screech here, no time to post. I think I've been missing on average a meal a day   due to the crazy schedule. Anxious for things to slow down so I can get back into posting. I like having to be accountable to someone. Water is probably a little low.

I found myself a training partner. I call her killer. I think it will be great. We are meeting tomorrow morning to train bi's and tri's.

My meals are totally looking the same. Not worth posting. Not sure if I should change things or what. Off to do some reading....journals, bulks........


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 22, 2002)

At least you're ALIVE.....Welcome back!  


DP


----------



## karategirl (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi Dp, lol yes, I'm still alive.


----------



## karategirl (Dec 30, 2002)

Alright now that the Christmas festivities are over and the husbands back at work life can return to normal. Way to hard to do anything ( workout, nutrition or posting) when he is in vacation mode.  I feel like I lost a week of progress toward my goal.
Had the usual breakfast and will be headed off to the gym this morning to work legs and see what kind of damage I've done over vacation.Hoping if I bust ass I'll be able to repair it in a week.
Dp's words of wisdom keep ringing in my ears [bold].........consistancy,Consistancy, CONSISTANCY [bold]


----------



## karategirl (Jan 1, 2003)

Happy New Year to all. I am really happy to be leaving this one behind. Plan to post more on workouts and nutrition.
Today I'll be doing a bi and tri workout at home so equip. is not the best but ,we'll get the job done.

press downs w/  resistance cord
hammer grip curl w/ rc

seated oh extension
incline bicep curls

reverse grip pressdown
standing barbell curl

seated oh extension
preacher curl

 off to read some journals for inspiration...........


----------



## karategirl (Jan 2, 2003)

Okay
the workout was pretty good dispite the fact that I got snapped in the face with a black resistance cord  . Little fucker slipped right out of the door and bam! It pissed me off in good shape though. Lots of steam for the workout.

 Jan 1 

Meal 1, 8 a.m.

broccli cheddar omlete
1/2 cup frozen blueberries

Meal 2, 11 a.m.

1 tin o tuna
1 Tbsp safflower mayo
1 cup celery
1 tsp flax
1/3 cup brown rice

workout 1p.m.ish

Meal 3, 2p.m.

protein shake
1 Tbsp cream
romain lettuce
2 Tbsp Newmans
1 tsp flax

Meal 4, 6 p.m

1/2 cup sweet potato w/ stevia and cinnamon
4 oz. chicken
1 cup of cauliflour w/ 2 Tbsp of Newman's
1 Tbsp flax

8 p.m. then it was Good Night Irene! The entire holiday/vacation thing has exhausted me. 
Water was good. I know I need at least one more meal per day, maybe 2.

Jan. 2  meals thus far

Meal 1, 6:30 a.m.

the usual broccli cheddar omlette
1/2 cup sweet potato w/ stevia and cinnamon

Off to the gym this a.m. to see clients and teach kickboxing. Will bring a meal for 10 a.m. after class

Meal 2
4 oz. chicken
romain lettuce
2 Tbsps Newmans
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp flax


----------

